# Router dropping from 1000mbps to 100mbps



## Paul7989 (Dec 1, 2015)

My router was running 4 ports at 1000mbps but now 3 have dropped to 100mbps I have tried new cables but has not worked??? Help please..


----------



## Kursah (Dec 1, 2015)

Provide more info, like make, model, firmware version of your router? Is it one you own or rent from ISP? 

New cables only matter so much if they're the wrong type...if they're older CAT5, then you'll be limited... you need CAT5E or better.

Are you doing LAN traffic that needs gigabit throughput? I realize we all prefer to use the fastest speed possible...the thing with networking is it is only as fast as your slowest link in many instances.

So there could be an issue with your router, could be an issue with the cables, could be an issue with the devices. But we need more information from you to resolve anything further.


----------



## Paul7989 (Dec 1, 2015)

Kursah said:


> Provide more info, like make, model, firmware version of your router? Is it one you own or rent from ISP?
> 
> New cables only matter so much if they're the wrong type...if they're older CAT5, then you'll be limited... you need CAT5E or better.
> 
> ...



Hi thanks for reply...not sure what it is you really need but all I can say is my router is a super hub2 from virgin media I'm running a smart TV,ps4, TiVo box, and an extension which runs up stairs to a splitter box which then runs another ps4 and a ps3 the computers up stairs keep timing out when trying to find ip address and won't connect unless I go wifi as for the devices down stairs it only the ps4 which is still running as normal which I assume as it has a green light on the router were it is connected is green but all the others are orange. All I have done since this problem happens is change my front room around I put all cables back were they come from so nothing has change in that way...I'm stumpped
I also contacted my ISP about this they said it could be a router problem and sent me a brand new router and still have the same problem after installing the new router..
Also all my cables are cat5e..


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 1, 2015)

Paul7989 said:


> Also all my cables are cat5e..


What are the lengths of the runs and are there any extreme bends in the cable? We have an issue at work where someone decided it was a good idea to bend the cables really tightly and it ended up destroying the runs. First sign was APs were dropping from 1Gbps to 100Mbps, next was dropped packets, next was complete inoperability. It didn't happen all at once but, it gradually got worse as time went on.


----------



## Eroticus (Dec 1, 2015)

Try to change speed by ur self ...

Properties on My Computer > Device Manager > Net Work Adapters ..


----------



## taz420nj (Dec 1, 2015)

Forcing it to GbE isn't going to solve the problem.  If it can't auto-negotiate a GbE link, it certainly isn't going to pass packets at that speed.

I'm also curious about the cabling..  One trend I've been seeing where there are suffering speed issues involved is the ever growing use of chinese CCA (Copper Clad Aluminum) cable.  If you paid $35 for your 1000' box of cable, it's CCA.  The glaring deviations from the CAT5e/CAT6 standards aside, aluminum oxidizes rapidly once the copper plating is scraped away by crimping on plugs or punching down jacks..  As the connection oxidizes, the data speed starts to suffer.  This crap is usually pulled by sparks during the electrical rough-in, because they are usually ignorant of datacom practices, and also it is a hell of a lot cheaper than solid copper.  Pay attention to what you're buying.  It is *NOT* CAT5e/CAT6 - regardless what it says on the box, and it is *NOT* UL listed.  Replacing/repunching the connection is a temporary fix, but the only permanent solution is to pull that garbage out and run actual copper CAT5e/CAT6.  I've lost count of how many miles of that crap I've ripped out and replaced.


----------



## xvi (Dec 1, 2015)

taz420nj said:


> I'm also curious about the cabling..


+1.
Definitely make sure you're using at least Cat5e or Cat6 cabling and make sure your cable runs aren't more than 100 meters (300 feet). Also, I'd double check to make sure those cables aren't running next to any AC power cords.

If they all seemed to go at once though, I'd suspect the ports on the router. Maybe there's some noise electrically inside the thing that's causing issues? Could try plugging in from one gig LAN port on a device to another gig LAN port on a different device and see if it autonegotiates at 1Gbps (Modern network hardware should negate the need for a crossover cable, or at least hopefully).


----------



## taz420nj (Dec 1, 2015)

So I'm assuming the downstairs devices are plugged right into the router, right?  Of those, are any of them linking at GbE?  The smart TV most likely has a 10/100 port in it.  There aren't many that actually have GbE.  Same with the Tivo unless it's a newer model.

And about the upstairs devices - they are plugged into a switch (the extension box)..  Sometimes switches require the cable from the router to be plugged into a specific port - this will be labeled as "Uplink" or "MDIX"..  Since none of the end devices plugged into the switch can obtain an IP, I think that may be your issue there.  Also is the switch 10/100/1000 compatible?  If it's only 10/100, it's not going to connect the PS4 to the router at GbE.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 1, 2015)

I've seen cheap switches that, if there's just one 10/100 device connected, it drops all ports to 10/100.  I have no idea if this is the case with Super Hub2.


----------



## Paul7989 (Dec 2, 2015)

taz420nj said:


> So I'm assuming the downstairs devices are plugged right into the router, right?  Of those, are any of them linking at GbE?  The smart TV most likely has a 10/100 port in it.  There aren't many that actually have GbE.  Same with the Tivo unless it's a newer model.
> 
> And about the upstairs devices - they are plugged into a switch (the extension box)..  Sometimes switches require the cable from the router to be plugged into a specific port - this will be labeled as "Uplink" or "MDIX"..  Since none of the end devices plugged into the switch can obtain an IP, I think that may be your issue there.  Also is the switch 10/100/1000 compatible?  If it's only 10/100, it's not going to connect the PS4 to the router at GbE.



All 4 of my devices that are connected to my router down stairs used to light up green but now 3 of them have gone orange the only one that has stayed green is the ps4, the computers which are pluged in to the extension up stairs used to connect to the internet until the orange light appeared now it won't find the ip address I can only connect them through WiFi all I have done is change front room around nothing else has changed regarding cables everything is the same as it was before I changed the room


----------



## taz420nj (Dec 2, 2015)

Does the PS4 get a GbE link if you swap ports?

Did you check the cable that goes upstairs to make sure it wasn't kinked/flexed/damaged when you were rearranging?  What's the brand/model number of the switch upstairs?


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 2, 2015)

try disconnecting ur other devices and let 1 device be connected like ur pc, if it than runs 1Gbit then go out and buy a quality switch and see if the problem still is there, if not that shows the router's build-in switch can't handle 4 devices and it's a cheap one even ur ISP might say smth else


----------



## taz420nj (Dec 2, 2015)

I've never seen any router not be 'able to handle' 4 devices...


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 2, 2015)

taz420nj said:


> I've never seen any router not be 'able to handle' 4 devices...



I seen it once, together with a lot of cheap switches that couldn't handle 1gbit properly.


----------



## taz420nj (Dec 2, 2015)

That's not the OP's situation.  He's got 3 devices plugged directly in, and one switch.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 2, 2015)

taz420nj said:


> That's not the OP's situation.  He's got 3 devices plugged directly in, and one switch.



I would still try with only one device attached to see if that makes a difference.

I seen it on a router named Jensen or smth like that cost like 10 or 15 USD and was basicly crap with crappy Wifi


----------



## RCoon (Dec 2, 2015)

Paul7989 said:


> the orange light appeared now it won't find the ip address



So these three devices are connected at 100mbps instead of 1000, and now they're not getting IP addresses?

Have you accidentally turned modem mode on or off or something? You'll need to log into the router to sort your settings out (hopefully you know how to do this or we're basically doomed).

First thing to do is stick a pin into the reset button, then we can rule out "turn it off and on again".
Check you didn't play with Modem mode in the router settings
Test these three machines with different cables - perhaps plug one into the PS4's port instead, or plug it in with the PS4's cable

Test the PS4 plugged into the ports that don't appear to work properly - see if the issue follows the ports, the cable, or the device.



puma99dk| said:


> I seen it on a router named Jensen or smth like that cost like 10 or 15 USD and was basicly crap with crappy Wifi



Virgin SuperHub 2's aren't crappy routers. They're budget domestic user routers, but by no means $10 crap.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 2, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Virgin SuperHub 2's aren't crappy routers. They're budget domestic user routers, but by no means $10 crap.



I didn't see Paul telling us which ISP he got, just that he got a new router from his isp


----------



## RCoon (Dec 2, 2015)

puma99dk| said:


> I didn't see Paul telling us which ISP he got, just that he got a new router from his isp


He did:


Paul7989 said:


> my router is a super hub2 from virgin media


----------



## Paul7989 (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks to everyone for you advice's and help all I was really bothered about was getting the consoles on line up stairs I have now sorted this problem by moving my router upstairs and bringing the splitter box down stairs all my devises are now connected to the internet but still only running at 100mbps not 1000mbps like it used to but as long as I'm online the problem is solved one again thanks to all who got involved...


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 4, 2015)

Splittrs can massively degrade your connectivity.


----------



## taz420nj (Dec 4, 2015)

remixedcat said:


> Splittrs can massively degrade your connectivity.


Its a switch not a splitter.


----------

